# Bad news for Kitty. =(



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, she has been to the vet 4 times since April 19th because she stopped eating. She had x-rays done, blood work, and she had a large mass removed from her small bowel Friday, and she stayed at the vet over the weekend. They sent it for biopsy and she has lymphoma. =( Doctor Curtsinger (By-Pass animal clinic) said it probably has spread. We're going to get her prednisone tomorrow to help by her time and discuss it further on Monday when we get her staples removed. We don't want to do chemo, since the cost of that runs from 100s-1000s and the doctor said she's never seen them make it to the one year mark. Pray for my baby! =( I'll attach some good pictures and some of her in her "recovery chamber" 



Her website
http://www.catster.com/?82167.


----------



## GoldenBoys (Apr 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your kitty. I wouldn't put her through chemo either. In my experience, MOST of the time it just makes them sicker in their final days. I think your best plan would be to keep her comfortable for as long as you can and give her lots of love while she is still with you.


----------



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

yup, that's exactly what we're going to do. I don't want her to feel even worse from chemo. Hopefully they will give her another pain shot tomorrow when we go and get her prednisone. :/


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

We will pray for you. In the mean time, take lots of pics or videos for when you can watch them. We did this with our cat that had a tumor on it's heart. It's been 9 months and I still cannot watch the video, but I hope I will sometime soon.


----------

